# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Saludos a todos los Magos!

## houtorvic

Buenas, soy Víctor un mago de Barcelona. Actualmente tengo 22 años y mis ramas favoritas son la cartomagia, la numismagia y sobre todo el mentalismo. Hasta ahora toda la mágia que he hecho ha sido a mis amigos y gente que he ido conociendo en los bares. Mi vocación por la magia comenzó desde que tengo cohonciencia; siempre me deleitaban los magos en la televisión y en los show. Pese a eso, no fué hasta los catorce que comencé a experimentar con verdaderos juegos y me hice con el cartomagia fundamental. Jamás he sido profesional y ahora he estado un tiempo de paron con la universidad (soy estudiante de filosofía). Pese a eso, nunca la he dejado de practicar en mayor o menor medida. Me interesa mucho el mentalismo y las técnicas de memoria, pese a eso actualmente me he adentrado al mundo de la numismagia pero soy aun un principiante. Espero poder aprender mucho en este foro y conocer a más gente que, al igual que yo, vive por este arte! Un saludo a todos  :Smile1:

----------


## Altareum

Bienvenido Victor!
Ultimamente hay poca actividad en el foro. Pero hay mucho contenido que te puede ser de gran ayuda!

----------


## houtorvic

Gracias Altareum, 
Ya he estado antes de registrarme ojeando todo el contenido y tengo para mucho tiempo. Una lastima que haya poca actividad pero si me surge cualquier duda de como llevar adelante mis rutinas no dudaré en preguntarlo. 
Un saludo!

----------


## Rektlaw03

Buenas yo también soy de Barcelona por si aun te interesa la magia :P

----------

